# As Good As Gold saves dog w/kidney failure from Lebanon!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for As Good As Gold!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's wonderful! I love hearing about the GOOD in the world!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Sophie's Mom!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

*bumping UP FOR ISABELLA-As Good As Gold saved her from Lebanon!!!*


----------

